# dirt hole set disturbed



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Looking for your opinions on this scenerio.I made a dirthole set yesterday and the bait (Lure on a piece of corncob) was dug out and the trap disrupted to where you can see it.Would you just rebed it and place new lure or move the whole setup? Appreciate any input. Thanks Gary


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It looks like you have a "digger" fox or coyote. There is a great trick set for you that I like. Dig your trap bed so that your trap is bedded solid about 4" deep but tipped slightly away from you toward the backing. No cover it back to level ground with fine dirt. Use a trap stake to punch a mousse hole directly over your pan. Drop the came lures inthe hole that you used before. It sounds funny bedding a trap 4" deep and putting lure over the pan but trust me it works wonders on "diggers" 
Good Luck


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

re bed that trap re lure it and back away from the baited trap a little and set a unbited trap there that is what i use to get all the diggers around here


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

wyogoose, 
I have never heard of that one before and will for sure give it a try. Sound like it would work great. One of them old digger can sure give a guy a headache.

galyn4, good luck at getting him they can be a bear to catch.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks wyogoose


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yea im working on a digger yote right now. dang thing sprung 2 sets so far. ill try what yall said


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know of any books that have the set that I described. I just sort of thought it out one day on the line when I got dug up for the second time by an old dog coyote. I tried it that night and the next check I had the three toed coyote. I encourage you guys to try it and let me know how it works out.


----------

